# My beloved Fiona (cat)



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I always told Fiona that they don't make cats like her anymore.......they threw away the mold..... lol 

Here is a picture of her (if I can get it to work!). I was right wasn't I? LOL Humor me!!!

KathyTNY


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She was lovely!  Always here if you need an ear.


----------

